# Silvia steam wand seal size?



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Would anyone know the dimensions of the steam wand seal.

Will try to purchase off the shelf one in plumbing supplies

Thanks


----------



## Phelixhuawei (Jul 19, 2018)

Found it 4x4x13.5

Bought a seal replacement kit but after 2 weeks the steam wand seal started to disintegrate

Made a replacement seal from PTFE and working attest. (So far)


----------

